# Abandoned bell tower somewhere near stratford upon avon



## krisan (Jan 24, 2010)

EEK!!! my first post and indeed my first explore! a very impromptu visit. It was well protected so only external shots i'm afraid! any tips or constructive critisism welcome!!! 

i can't find any history on this at all just that it used to be attached to a church that was built in 1798 and demolished in 1913 just leaving the tower. there is planning permission for a 5 bed property to be attatched to the back of it which has been started but for reasons unknown it has not been completed and the site is up for sale.

Hope you enjoy the few pics!!



































































that's it sorry it's not many! but a gentle one to ease me in to explore!! have another site lined up too!


----------



## krisan (Jan 24, 2010)

hum seems i have to work out how to add tags to the photo's!!!! that way at least people would be able to work out what the pics were!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice first report, Krisan.  Lovely tower...such a shame that the site is going to be used for residential.
Look forward to seeing your next explore.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jan 24, 2010)

krisan said:


> any tips or constructive criticism welcome!!!



Yes, get in that open window....


----------



## krisan (Jan 24, 2010)

Urban Mole said:


> Yes, get in that open window....



there wasn't an open window the one at the top had an iron grill over it and as there is an occupied house next door i'm not sure it's possible without being noticed! if i could have got in believe me i would have done! with a bit of luck the next explore will be easier to get into!


----------



## borntobemild (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice pics.

Surprised it has been left to rot as Stratford seem to try and turn everything into a tourist attraction. I'm sure one of Shakespeare's relatives must be buried there.


----------



## krisan (Jan 25, 2010)

i was quite suprised too. noticed a few places that have been left to rot near there too. fingers crossed they are easy to access


----------

